
Eradication of spontaneous malignancy by local immunotherapy - bookofjoe
http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/426/eaan4488.full
======
bookofjoe
Extended analysis: [https://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/novel-
immunot...](https://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/novel-
immunotherapeutic-approach-prevents-tumors-from-reoccurring/81255619)

------
bookofjoe
Abstract:
[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/433/eaar1916?_ga=2.4924...](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/433/eaar1916?_ga=2.4924723.128737382.1522347507-1031759301.1522347507)

